# Young Family From Cali Looking Into Moving to San Sebastian, Spain



## AASHLOVE

Greetings, 
Our names are Alyssa & Spencer we have a 5 Year old son named Ayden. Through this forum we are hoping to gain priceless information and advice about moving to San Sebastian, Spain. We recently moved home to California after living and exploring Asia for 2 years and we now looking to begin our next adventure! My husband is enrolling for a Masters Program at Deusto Univ. in San Sebastian, Spain. As you can imagine this is a big decision for a young family and I hope that some of you can give us some insight about what life is like in San Sebastian, Spain. I am fluent spanish speaker and my husband and son both know survival spanish haha. If there are any expats out there with families please share your story with me! I'd love to hear it! 

Gracias & Be Well Expat Family lane:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

AASHLOVE said:


> Greetings,
> Our names are Alyssa & Spencer we have a 5 Year old son named Ayden. Through this forum we are hoping to gain priceless information and advice about moving to San Sebastian, Spain. We recently moved home to California after living and exploring Asia for 2 years and we now looking to begin our next adventure! My husband is enrolling for a Masters Program at Deusto Univ. in San Sebastian, Spain. As you can imagine this is a big decision for a young family and I hope that some of you can give us some insight about what life is like in San Sebastian, Spain. I am fluent spanish speaker and my husband and son both know survival spanish haha. If there are any expats out there with families please share your story with me! I'd love to hear it!
> 
> Gracias & Be Well Expat Family lane:


Hello!
First thing that should be mentioned is that you'll probably soon find out that the name of San Sebastian in Basque (Euskera) is Donostia, because Basque is important there. In the public education system you'll probably find a trilingual system in place which would be Basque, Spanish and English. Everyone speaks Spanish and as a foreign visitor you'd have no problem communicating in Spanish, but if you're living there some people will want you to learn Basque.
ETA seems to be pretty quiet now and is keeping to the ceasefire, but there is still support for them and at certain times of the year you'll see multitudinal marches asking for prisoners to be released or moved nearer to the Basque country.
Donostia is a small place and one of the most expensive in the whole of Spain, but some people think it's one of the most attractive in the country too, and I'm sure you've heard of the film festival, which has international importance. I prefer Bilbao which is about an hour/ hour and a half away or for the beach Asturias is amazing.
Why have you singled out this city in Spain? Oh probably for the Masters programme in Deusto. Deusto is apparently a very good uni. I'm not sure how it would compare to American universities though! But this is in Bilbao, isn't it? Wouldn't you prefer to live there?
PS Could you write at the size that comes up automatically, please


----------



## Goldfisch

Hi!!!
There is no comparison between Donostia and Bilbao. Even if you have to study in Bilbao, live in Donostia. It may well be the most beautiful city in the western world. It has the highest food culture of any city in Europe, maybe the world (the French are kidding themselves) and the most Michelin stars of any city in the world. In 2015 it becomes the Cultural capital of Europe. It is a kids paradise as far as outdoor activities and a healthy connection to nature with a balancing dose of cosmopolitan classiness. It is very safe and there are always large groups of local kids participating in different types of programs around the city. Bilbao is interesting but there is absolutely no way to compare these 2 cities. They are simply on different levels as far as quality goes. Do yourself a favor and start learning the language now (Euskera). Also, if you're from Cali, Donostia will have some really warm tones of home as far as the nature goes. I'll be moving there in October 2015 and I can not imagine going anywhere else after the experiences i've had with this place and these people. Beauty on top of beauty on top of beauty. Good luck and see you over some Pintxios I'm guessing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Goldfisch said:


> Hi!!!
> There is no comparison between Donostia and Bilbao. Even if you have to study in Bilbao, live in Donostia. It may well be the most beautiful city in the western world. It has the highest food culture of any city in Europe, maybe the world (the French are kidding themselves) and the most Michelin stars of any city in the world. In 2015 it becomes the Cultural capital of Europe. It is a kids paradise as far as outdoor activities and a healthy connection to nature with a balancing dose of cosmopolitan classiness. It is very safe and there are always large groups of local kids participating in different types of programs around the city. Bilbao is interesting but there is absolutely no way to compare these 2 cities. They are simply on different levels as far as quality goes. Do yourself a favor and start learning the language now (Euskera). Also, if you're from Cali, Donostia will have some really warm tones of home as far as the nature goes. I'll be moving there in October 2015 and I can not imagine going anywhere else after the experiences i've had with this place and these people. Beauty on top of beauty on top of beauty. Good luck and see you over some Pintxios I'm guessing.


You see, everyone has different opinions.
It has to be said that a lot of people think Donostia is one of the most wonderful places in Europe, but I don't. As you say, the 2 cities are very different and I have never lived in Donostia, but to me it's a small town with a beach. I *have* lived in Cali though, and can't see the connection between San Seb and Cali! Yes, the Basque countryside is all around and is beautiful, but that's the case in Bilbao too and Bilbao is nearer to other parts of the north of Spain that are truly spectacular. Maybe it's Americans who are more impressed with Donostia than europeans? Probably it's just me.
I think Bilbao has more to offer culturally, has more variety and is more cosmopolitan. Food wise on a day to day level I think there is little to choose between the 2. Good Basque cooking and pintxos can be found in Bilbao, San Seb, Bermeo, Fika, Mungia wherever...
As I already pointed out it would be advantageous to learn Euskera, although not 100% necessary.
Anyway, the OP has said that she's going to San Seb/ Donostia so it seems that that decision has already been taken, but I just wanted to point out that not everyone classifies it as a jewel


----------



## Lolito

Wow! Donosti (it sounds better than Donostia), is deffo the best city in Spain by a mile, I grew up there and I miss it greatly, it doesn't matter where I go in the world, the views from Monte Igueldo o Monte Urgull or Monte Ulia, are breathtaking. The Casco Viejo is beautiful (as it that of Vitoria, Logroño and Pamplona). I think Donosti is a good choice, within one hour you have lots of things to see. 

It is expensive, mind you, but it is worth the money, I would live there if I could afford it!! 

Bilbao.... erm... just an industrial city, grey and boring. No charm.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Lolito said:


> Wow! Donosti (it sounds better than Donostia), is deffo the best city in Spain by a mile, I grew up there and I miss it greatly, it doesn't matter where I go in the world, the views from Monte Igueldo o Monte Urgull or Monte Ulia, are breathtaking. The Casco Viejo is beautiful (as it that of Vitoria, Logroño and Pamplona). I think Donosti is a good choice, within one hour you have lots of things to see.
> 
> It is expensive, mind you, but it is worth the money, I would live there if I could afford it!!
> 
> Bilbao.... erm... just an industrial city, grey and boring. No charm.


Yes, I'd always heard it as Donosti, but know that officially it's Donostia
Well, I'm in a minority, but I really just see it as a pleasant town and no doubt nice to live in, but personally much prefer other places in Spain. However, you obviously know it inside out and that's what the OP is interested in after all.

However, I have to tell you that Bilbao is not an "industial city, grey and boring" by any means. It *was* industrial, but hasn't been for ages, (maybe 20 years) has had a huge renovation and is a bright modern city with plenty of public spaces, museums and places of entertainment. 
When were you last there?


----------



## Chopera

I was disappointed with Donostia when we spent a long weekend there - got bored of the pintxos and found it lacking in character. But then again I had been told by several (British) people that it was a wonderful place and that they would live there if only they could afford it, and if there wasn't a risk of ETA extorting their businesses (this was a while ago). Maybe my expectations were too high? Or maybe I had already visited a few cities along the north coast so it didn't have such a novelty factor?


----------



## sansylivin

I´ve been living in sansy for the last 3 years and don´t regret it for a moment. It is very true that it really is very expensive so even more than other parts of Spain you need to be able to support yourself. For a semi-decent flat of 70-80m2 you are looking at E1000+ rent per month- forget about a house unless you are uber-rich. You can of course find (slightly) cheaper/bigger properties outside of city (Astigarraga, Errenteria etc) but then of course you want to live in the city or what is the point being there. 
I disagree about having to learn Euskera- it is not like Catalonia you will never have any problems if you speak Spanish (Castellaño) only though obviously learning some words would be polite. The schools are another issue and there are only four schools without Euskera as a first language (two German and two English schools) but they can be hard to get into. That said children are like sponges and can adapt no problem (mine are 5 and 8 yrs old (plus newborn))- just accept you won´t be able to help with the homework.

I agree Bilbao is no longer industrial but (even though I´m European) I would never like to live in any big city and sansy is just the right size - 180K people and the beaches, mountains and food is great.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

sansylivin said:


> I´ve been living in sansy for the last 3 years and don´t regret it for a moment. It is very true that it really is very expensive so even more than other parts of Spain you need to be able to support yourself. For a semi-decent flat of 70-80m2 you are looking at E1000+ rent per month- forget about a house unless you are uber-rich. You can of course find (slightly) cheaper/bigger properties outside of city (Astigarraga, Errenteria etc) but then of course you want to live in the city or what is the point being there.
> I disagree about having to learn Euskera- it is not like Catalonia you will never have any problems if you speak Spanish (Castellaño) only though obviously learning some words would be polite. The schools are another issue and there are only four schools without Euskera as a first language (two German and two English schools) but they can be hard to get into. That said children are like sponges and can adapt no problem (mine are 5 and 8 yrs old (plus newborn))- just accept you won´t be able to help with the homework.
> 
> I agree Bilbao is no longer industrial but (even though I´m European) I would never like to live in any big city and sansy is just the right size - 180K people and the beaches, mountains and food is great.


Personally, I wouldn't call Bilbao a big city. It's very walkable


----------



## Brangus

Pesky Wesky said:


> I *have* lived in Cali though, and can't see the connection between San Seb and Cali!


*Cali*
1. One of the most important cities of Colombia
2. An annoying name for California
_-- urbandictionary.com_​


----------



## baldilocks

Brangus said:


> *Cali*
> 1. One of the most important cities of Colombia
> 2. An annoying name for California
> _-- urbandictionary.com_​


I agree. I was interested in a post from somebody from Cali not from the cartoon world, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered looking in.


----------



## AASHLOVE

OH WOW !! I am so impressed by this forum and all of your inputs! I am so grateful, I was not expecting this from you guys!! <3

From what my husband has gathered he plans to go to the Deusto Uni located in San Sebastian. We used to live in Taipei and being from California having lived on the beach my entire life it was very sad for me not to be able to just pack up our beach bag and hit the beach with our son. So with that experience I know that San Sebastian would be the right choice for us.

I understand that San Sebastian can be quite expensive, but through this experience we are hoping to bless our son with opportunity to become fluent in Spanish and even Basque! We feel that USA educational standards for children are quite low. 

Thank You for all of your support, Spencer and I have read all of your responses and will be utilizing them in our decision making. AGAIN, we were not expecting this many responses.

I plan to post a thread about job searching and schooling later this afternoon. Hope to hear from you guys.

In the mean time I will use regular font and if you have any more info for us please email and/or friend us!! 

GRACIAS


----------



## Horlics

The grey and boring industrial city has a Blue Flag beach, whereas San S doesn't.

Sad, because it's a stunning setting.



Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I'd always heard it as Donosti, but know that officially it's Donostia
> Well, I'm in a minority, but I really just see it as a pleasant town and no doubt nice to live in, but personally much prefer other places in Spain. However, you obviously know it inside out and that's what the OP is interested in after all.
> 
> However, I have to tell you that Bilbao is not an "industial city, grey and boring" by any means. It *was* industrial, but hasn't been for ages, (maybe 20 years) has had a huge renovation and is a bright modern city with plenty of public spaces, museums and places of entertainment.
> When were you last there?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Horlics said:


> The grey and boring industrial city has a Blue Flag beach, whereas San S doesn't.
> 
> Sad, because it's a stunning setting.


Bilbao has a beach?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

AASHLOVE said:


> OH WOW !! I am so impressed by this forum and all of your inputs! I am so grateful, I was not expecting this from you guys!! <3
> 
> From what my husband has gathered he plans to go to the Deusto Uni located in San Sebastian. We used to live in Taipei and being from California having lived on the beach my entire life it was very sad for me not to be able to just pack up our beach bag and hit the beach with our son. So with that experience I know that San Sebastian would be the right choice for us.
> 
> I understand that San Sebastian can be quite expensive, but through this experience we are hoping to bless our son with opportunity to become fluent in Spanish and even Basque! We feel that USA educational standards for children are quite low.
> 
> Thank You for all of your support, Spencer and I have read all of your responses and will be utilizing them in our decision making. AGAIN, we were not expecting this many responses.
> 
> I plan to post a thread about job searching and schooling later this afternoon. Hope to hear from you guys.
> 
> In the mean time I will use regular font and if you have any more info for us please email and/or friend us!!
> 
> GRACIAS


Sorry about leading the thread off track with the reference to Cali...
But now I'm even more confused - Donostia and California, "warm tones of home"? 

Have you got the visas sorted for working?

You have to have at least 5 posts before you can receive PMs, but it's good to have any exchange of info out in the open 'cos then we can all share it Especially as there are at least 2 people who have lived in this place on the forum, and sometimes it's difficult to get info about places in northern Spain.


----------



## Horlics

Well not too far away it does. Where the river empties into the sea.


Pesky Wesky said:


> Bilbao has a beach?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Horlics said:


> Well not too far away it does. Where the river empties into the sea.


Ah. Maybe Sopelana?


----------



## Horlics

Getxo? Haven't checked, trying to remember. There's a pier nearby with a sailing centre.



Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah. Maybe Sopelana?


----------



## AASHLOVE

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello!
> First thing that should be mentioned is that you'll probably soon find out that the name of San Sebastian in Basque (Euskera) is Donostia, because Basque is important there. In the public education system you'll probably find a trilingual system in place which would be Basque, Spanish and English. Everyone speaks Spanish and as a foreign visitor you'd have no problem communicating in Spanish, but if you're living there some people will want you to learn Basque.
> ETA seems to be pretty quiet now and is keeping to the ceasefire, but there is still support for them and at certain times of the year you'll see multitudinal marches asking for prisoners to be released or moved nearer to the Basque country.
> Donostia is a small place and one of the most expensive in the whole of Spain, but some people think it's one of the most attractive in the country too, and I'm sure you've heard of the film festival, which has international importance. I prefer Bilbao which is about an hour/ hour and a half away or for the beach Asturias is amazing.
> Why have you singled out this city in Spain? Oh probably for the Masters programme in Deusto. Deusto is apparently a very good uni. I'm not sure how it would compare to American universities though! But this is in Bilbao, isn't it? Wouldn't you prefer to live there?
> PS Could you write at the size that comes up automatically, please


Hi, first of all I would really like to thank you for all of your responses! you seem to be very knowledgeable and I really appreciate you taking the time to share.

You mentioned the ETA. Now from my understanding San Sebastian is a very safe place but this whole ETA thing sounds, well, Dangerous? (for lack of a better word) is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

AASHLOVE said:


> Hi, first of all I would really like to thank you for all of your responses! you seem to be very knowledgeable and I really appreciate you taking the time to share.
> 
> You mentioned the ETA. Now from my understanding San Sebastian is a very safe place but this whole ETA thing sounds, well, Dangerous? (for lack of a better word) is this something I should be concerned about?


Concerned about? I'm not sure just where or what ETA are at the moment. I'm not the most clued up on ETA. 
I can tell you there's no immediate danger. They are on a permanent ceasefire. Bombs are not being planted and people are not being shot, but, there are still problems. You can't just do away with a terrorist group that has been killing since 1968. There are still supporters of ETA and there are still victims of ETA living together in the Basque country. This won't necessarily impinge on your daily life though. I'm sure many foreigners live there and are not aware of anything untoward, but IMHO you should be aware of what's beneath the surface and if nothing else, out of respect for the society you're about to enter, you should read up on it before coming here just so you have a little background knowledge. But that is just a personal opinion Here's a taster from Wiki. Wikipedia's not perfect, but it's as good a starting place as any. 
ETA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
You may be wondering why I'm posting about this seeing as I live in Madrid. I've been visiting Bilbao and around since about 1989 when I first met my Basque husband's family. We got married in 1991 in Bilbao registry office!

PS have you just changed your location to CALIFORNIA in capital letters to make sure all dimwits like me don't get confused?


----------



## mickbcn

Don't be afraid for ETA,Euskadi is a safe place to live.


----------



## AASHLOVE

Pesky Wesky said:


> Concerned about? I'm not sure just where or what ETA are at the moment. I'm not the most clued up on ETA.
> I can tell you there's no immediate danger. They are on a permanent ceasefire. Bombs are not being planted and people are not being shot, but, there are still problems. You can't just do away with a terrorist group that has been killing since 1968. There are still supporters of ETA and there are still victims of ETA living together in the Basque country. This won't necessarily impinge on your daily life though. I'm sure many foreigners live there and are not aware of anything untoward, but IMHO you should be aware of what's beneath the surface and if nothing else, out of respect for the society you're about to enter, you should read up on it before coming here just so you have a little background knowledge. But that is just a personal opinion Here's a taster from Wiki. Wikipedia's not perfect, but it's as good a starting place as any.
> ETA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> You may be wondering why I'm posting about this seeing as I live in Madrid. I've been visiting Bilbao and around since about 1989 when I first met my Basque husband's family. We got married in 1991 in Bilbao registry office!
> 
> PS have you just changed your location to CALIFORNIA in capital letters to make sure all dimwits like me don't get confused?


Thanks ! & no I changed it to caps only because people were more interested in me having called my home state Cali for short, rather than my actual post \:

Thank you for your response, I will be doing a little more research on ETA. Hopefully I won't find anything that will interfere with our decision to move to S.S


----------



## baldilocks

There are still a fair few Francoists around who think he was the best thing since sliced bread - they are mainly the well to do and landowners who object to the proles having any power or say in how the country is run.

You could do with having a good read about the history of Spain if you plan on moving here. especially if you are thinking of living away from the main immigrant areas. 

I must admit that before moving here, I was fairly ignorant about Spanish history and have made amends since then. Much of what is really relevant goes back to the times of the Visigoths and how the big landowners came into being and gained so much power. That was reinforced with the arrival of the Moors who, contrary to a lot of the current propaganda brought a lot of good (agriculture, the arts and sciences) much of which we can still marvel at today. The 'reconquest' set Spain back a lot and the rise of the church as a powerful (too powerful) institution all coupled with the power of the landowners resulted in an oppressed people - fertile soil for the rise of revolution and the declaration of a republic which tried to curb the powers of the landowners and the church.

Unfortunately the military were in the hands of the ruling classes and when the latter decided something had to be done, the Military were called in to put down those who had dared to challenge the powerful, by merciless killing. This was particularly vicious and cruel in the north (the area you are looking at) and gave rise to organisations such as Eta. Have a look at Guernica Guernica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia to get an idea of how a well ordered, and mostly independent, community, the anathema of the ruling classes, was suppressed (destroyed) to get an idea of the attitude of the Ruling classes.

The right of centre political party currently in power (the so-called "Popular Party" or "Peoples' Party") is like the GOP in the USA more interested in the wishes of the moneyed people and maximising profits than the general populace and will put their own betterment before the rights of the people or the good of the world. An example is the taxation on solar panels because the electricity companies' profits were being affected by people using the sun to generate their own power.


----------



## Lolito

You can try Hondarribia (Fuenterrabía in Spanish), amazing village and just next to Donosti. Still expensive but the beaches are far better there. If your husband is going to go to Deusto Uni, you don't have to live in Donosty city at all, there are small places around, much cheaper like Zumaia, Guetaria, Zarautz, Orio or Pasaia, just a short drive to Donosti. 

I am from Pamplona myself, but spent half my life around those places, as well as Vitoria, Logroño and Bilbao. I know Bilbao is no longer that grey boring industrial city, but I do remember going there lots in the 70s and 80s and although it has changed a lot, in my mind, it is still looking the same, lol! 

Last time I went was last year, I do have family living there and in Basauri too, but I much prefer Gipuzkoa, rather than Bilbo.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Lolito said:


> You can try Hondarribia (Fuenterrabía in Spanish), amazing village and just next to Donosti. Still expensive but the beaches are far better there. If your husband is going to go to Deusto Uni, you don't have to live in Donosty city at all, there are small places around, much cheaper like Zumaia, Guetaria, Zarautz, Orio or Pasaia, just a short drive to Donosti.
> 
> I am from Pamplona myself, but spent half my life around those places, as well as Vitoria, Logroño and Bilbao. I know Bilbao is no longer that grey boring industrial city, but I do remember going there lots in the 70s and 80s and although it has changed a lot, in my mind, it is still looking the same, lol!
> 
> Last time I went was last year, I do have family living there and in Basauri too, but I much prefer Gipuzkoa, rather than Bilbo.


Yes, Basauri may not be Bilbo at its best.
Lolito, what's your view on post #20?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Lolito said:


> You can try Hondarribia (Fuenterrabía in Spanish), amazing village and just next to Donosti. Still expensive but the beaches are far better there. If your husband is going to go to Deusto Uni, you don't have to live in Donosty city at all, there are small places around, much cheaper like Zumaia, Guetaria, Zarautz, Orio or Pasaia, just a short drive to Donosti.
> 
> I


Yes, those places are lovely, at least to visit. Don't know what living there would be like.


----------



## Lolito

The ETA I know from 70s and 80s was terrifying. Not being able to go to school or hearing bombs and cars exploding on your way to school, the strikes, the cars burning, etc. As I said, that's a thing of the past now. I wouldn't worry about them today, things have changed greatly on that sense.


----------



## GuyverII

baldilocks said:


> ...
> 
> The right of centre political party currently in power (the so-called "Popular Party" or "Peoples' Party") is like the GOP in the USA more interested in the wishes of the moneyed people and maximising profits than the general populace and will put their own betterment before the rights of the people or the good of the world...


If you don't think the Left is just as involved in this then you have been blinded by your own ideology.


----------



## baldilocks

GuyverII said:


> If you don't think the Left is just as involved in this then you have been blinded by your own ideology.


Guyver - I am not peddling political ideology merely stating facts. It is true that the left were also involved but since they are no longer in power, it is irrelevant.


----------



## AASHLOVE

Thank you for your response. I will look into neighboring areas, but we have elected to purchase bicycles upon arrival, we want to reduce our "carbon footprint" in the area. So living near our schools and work places would be ideal. 

this leads me to another topic/question 

How practical is it to ride a bicycle around town? Spencer seems to think


----------



## baldilocks

AASHLOVE said:


> Thank you for your response. I will look into neighboring areas, but we have elected to purchase bicycles upon arrival, we want to reduce our "carbon footprint" in the area. So living near our schools and work places would be ideal.
> 
> this leads me to another topic/question
> 
> How practical is it to ride a bicycle around town? Spencer seems to think


Go to Google Earth. Find any town you are interested in then switch to "street view" and wander around. you will also be able to see where bus stops (if there are any) are situated, plus railway stations/bus stations for longer journeys. To investigate rail services and fares go to: 
Renfe or you might find this useful as well:
Spain Rail Pass: Eurail Pass Prices - Book at Rail Europe


----------



## 213979

Lolito said:


> Wow! Donosti (it sounds better than Donostia), is deffo the best city in Spain by a mile, I grew up there and I miss it greatly, it doesn't matter where I go in the world, the views from Monte Igueldo o Monte Urgull or Monte Ulia, are breathtaking. The Casco Viejo is beautiful (as it that of Vitoria, Logroño and Pamplona). I think Donosti is a good choice, within one hour you have lots of things to see.
> 
> It is expensive, mind you, but it is worth the money, I would live there if I could afford it!!
> *
> Bilbao.... erm... just an industrial city, grey and boring. No charm*.


Wait, what? When was the last time you visited? It's high time to get back. Then again, this could just be a jealous attack by a _Guiputxi_ against the best city in País Vasco.


----------



## Lolito

LOL ! Don't worry Elenetxu, not jealous. Gone to Bilbao many times in the last 25 years... mostly used Sondika to fly to London (then Loui). Bilbao is a pretty city. Lol.


----------



## 213979

AASHLOVE said:


> Thank you for your response. I will look into neighboring areas, but we have elected to purchase bicycles upon arrival, we want to reduce our "carbon footprint" in the area. So living near our schools and work places would be ideal.
> 
> this leads me to another topic/question
> 
> How practical is it to ride a bicycle around town? Spencer seems to think



You guys ought to check the weather forecast before you commit to buying bikes. It rains a lot up here. Think of Seattle.


----------



## 213979

I just managed to read through the whole thread. Like PW, I'm not a big San Sebastian fan. I think it's too expensive and I don't get the American obsession with the city. There are so many other awesome places along the whole northern coast that are far cheaper than San Sebastian. 

I wouldn't touch San Sebastian now that Bildu is governing the city. Then again, that's just me and my hesitance towards Basque separatism and separatist parties. My husband is Basque but can't work as a teacher in his home region because he doesn't speak the language. Personally, I have no desire to ever go back to País Vasco to work or live.


----------



## sansylivin

This old chesnut again. Everything is relative- ETA is now all but irrelevant (as a threat) in sansy or elsewhere in Spain- they were military beaten mainly as a result of the French deciding that they were no longer going to provide refuge for terrorists to jump over the Biadsoa river (30 km from sansy). That is not to say they are forgotten, and as one of the earlier posters stated it is quite shocking the level of protests (all peaceful) and pictures of prisoners parading around the streets. It is telling that nearly all the protests are not calling for the pardoning of prisoners but that they are imprisoned closer to their family- only in Spain ;o)

We were also a bit worried about Bildu to start with but the truth is they are no different to the rest and it didn´t take long for the rebels to start dressing in sharp suits!

Swings and roundabouts - there is no more violence so people are more open about their polictical views (ie independentist) and where they may have been unhappy with supporting bad people in the past they now democratically vote for more independentist politics. Personally I think the violence will not return as the Basque country is no longer a physically separated due to the terrain from other parts of the world because of the autopistas and mentally because of the internet, also the youth (the blood of any good terrorist organisation) are now the apathetic ipad generation and have more things to worry about such as Kim Kardishan´s latest implants.

It is however very true (elenetxu) that it is very difficult/impossible to work here in government positions (such as teachers) without speaking euskera. This is very short sighted and a big problem in areas such as the health service and is blatant protectionism. Still this is not such a rare occurance- think Cataloñia- at least here when you speak in Spanish people reply in Spanish (and are genuinely friendly)


----------



## baldilocks

sansylivin said:


> and have more things to worry about such as Kim Kardishan´s latest implants.


I loved that bit 



sansylivin said:


> It is however very true (elenetxu) that it is very difficult/impossible to work here in government positions (such as teachers) without speaking euskera. This is very short sighted and a big problem in areas such as the health service and is blatant protectionism. Still this is not such a rare occurance- think Cataloñia- at least here when you speak in Spanish people reply in Spanish (and are genuinely friendly)


This is very much like Gwynedd in North Wales. One can walk into a shop and people will be speaking English. As soon as they perceive that you might be English, they switch to Welsh. My solution was to throw in "Bora da" (good morning in Welsh) and the conversation would immediately revert to English.


----------



## mickbcn

I think that you never been in Catalunya,when we find one foreigner or one spanish who don't understand catalan we change catalan for spanish, this is the tipical intoxication from the spanish media, you must come here and you will see in your own eyes and don't listen the anticatalan discurses.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mickbcn said:


> I think that you never been in Catalunya,when we find one foreigner or one spanish who don't understand catalan we change catalan for spanish, this is the tipical intoxication from the spanish media, you must come here and you will see in your own eyes and don't listen the anticatalan discurses.


I lived in Catalonia and not everyone is as accommodating as you seem to be. Most people are ok about it, but some a more small minded
More recently, maybe 5 years ago we were in a restaurant in a small Catalan village, but one where there is considerable tourism for the climbing, and the young man who was serving us (about 19/ 20) had considerable difficulty in remembering Spanish terms. He was willing to speak Spanish - he just couldn't.


----------



## mickbcn

Pesky Wesky said:


> I lived in Catalonia and not everyone is as accommodating as you seem to be. Most people are ok about it, but some a more small minded
> More recently, maybe 5 years ago we were in a restaurant in a small Catalan village, but one where there is considerable tourism for the climbing, and the young man who was serving us (about 19/ 20) had considerable difficulty in remembering Spanish terms. He was willing to speak Spanish - he just couldn't.


Is possible, but is not normal,if he was catalan, I am 65 and in all my life I don't find one single person who don't know spanish specially if they are young person,maybe in remote villages you can find some very old people who are limited with the spanish but is not normal, however I agree with you that everywhere there are stupid people who only want to speak his language, but this people only represent the 0.0001 per cent,we are 7.500.000,for one stupid that you find don't mean that all catalan are like him, here there are more than one milion of people from other countries (more than 17.000 from England) and they are very happy here, if not they will go to live in other places.
Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## GuyverII

Pesky Wesky said:


> I lived in Catalonia and not everyone is as accommodating as you seem to be. Most people are ok about it, but some a more small minded
> More recently, maybe 5 years ago we were in a restaurant in a small Catalan village, but one where there is considerable tourism for the climbing, and the young man who was serving us (about 19/ 20) had considerable difficulty in remembering Spanish terms. He was willing to speak Spanish - he just couldn't.


I've got one--beginning in 2012, we began to take a group of students to Barcelona for the weekend. I was in charge of setting up the tour of the city, so sent off an email in Spanish to the agency. One week goes by, no response. I write another message, another week, no response. My colleague says "Write it in English."I did and received an answer back in 24 hours.


----------



## mickbcn

Ha ha ha, yes. but this is not normal,as I told before there are stupids everywhere.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Further to post 20...
A recent event in Bibao. In fact it's an annual event. Look at the photo. 300 buses alone were contracted
Un “mar de luces” contra la política penitenciaria del PP | Diario Público


----------



## GelsominaChioino

Hi!
We are also thinking about moving to San Sebastian. Our son has been in a school that teaches in Castellano for 5 years. He is now 10 in California. Is it true that there really is no school that teaches in Castellano?? About the English schools...what are their names and how much do they cost about per month? I really wanted to get him into a school that teaches in Castellano  
Any information would be so helpful!
Many thanks! Gelsomina


----------



## Pesky Wesky

GelsominaChioino said:


> Hi!
> We are also thinking about moving to San Sebastian. Our son has been in a school that teaches in Castellano for 5 years. He is now 10 in California. Is it true that there really is no school that teaches in Castellano?? About the English schools...what are their names and how much do they cost about per month? I really wanted to get him into a school that teaches in Castellano
> Any information would be so helpful!
> Many thanks! Gelsomina


Is he bilingual in Spanish?

Here is a list of schools in San Seb from the Town Hall page
Donostia.eus - Educacion\Centros Escolares
Just looking at the names you can see the importance of (Euskera) Basque in this community. You don't need to look at institutua (for 12+) and I think haurreskola is preschool or under 2's and I think ikastola is primary.
Ikastola - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Probably the best thing would be to get in touch with the town hall directly and ask them about this.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Here's some more information that others may be able to add to.
There are various models of schools depending on the language that is used, model A, B and D (I don't know what happened to model C but I never see any reference to it!)
A = Education in Spanish
B = Basque and Spanish
D = Basque
Parents are supposed to be able to choose which methos they prefer, but of course this depends on the offer, and there are more Ds than B's and more Bs than As, at least according to what I've seen. English may also be available at these schools as an "additional language"


----------



## GelsominaChioino

*Schools in Castellano in San Sebastian?*

Hello and thanks sooo much for your insights. Is it true then that you actually choose a track for your child about what language they will be taught in, or that each school has their designated languages? 
Yes, our son is bilingual but of course stronger right now in spoken English. I'm going to try to figure out how to contact the town hall. We really don't have the money to send him to a private international school and I wasn't looking for that experience for him any way. So I'm now on the hunt for those "A" designated schools. 

Thanks very much for your help!
Gelsomina


----------



## xabiaxica

GelsominaChioino said:


> Hello and thanks sooo much for your insights. Is it true then that you actually choose a track for your child about what language they will be taught in, or that each school has their designated languages?
> Yes, our son is bilingual but of course stronger right now in spoken English. I'm going to try to figure out how to contact the town hall. We really don't have the money to send him to a private international school and I wasn't looking for that experience for him any way. So I'm now on the hunt for those "A" designated schools.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help!
> Gelsomina


I can't speak for the Basque region, but where I am in Valencia, we have a similar thing with Valenciano

here, in some schools you can choose Castellano line or Valenciano line, but all that means is that they will be taught_ more subjects _in the chosen line - a certain number of hours have to be taught in Valenciano by law, even in the Castellano line - & when they get to secondary school, the majority of teachers will only speak in Valenciano, regardless of the language of the textbooks


have you sorted out your visas yet?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

GelsominaChioino said:


> Hello and thanks sooo much for your insights. Is it true then that you actually choose a track for your child about what language they will be taught in, or that each school has their designated languages?
> 
> Gelsomina


I'm sorry , I don't really understand what you're asking.
In theory you choose as you say a track for the education of your child. In practice you may have difficulty finding the type of education you have chosen. I suppose the importance of this would depend on your long term aims ie to stay in San Seb until secondary school and or beyond or just a couple of years or??
As xabiachica says, the very first step would be to find out about visas as it is extremely difficult for Americans to live here legally.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Wonder how the OP is coming along with the move to San Sebastian/ Donostia/ Donosti??


----------



## GelsominaChioino

*Response re languages spoken in schools*

Thanks very much for this information Chica!! Since the last time we lived in the South of Spain, we did not anticipate these dual language teaching schools found in the other regions. I really don't want to overwhelm my son in this transition. Good to know about the secondary school language being predominantly Valenciano. My family have Irish passports so the Visa thing was never a problem before.
Thanks again!
Gelsomina


----------



## xabiaxica

GelsominaChioino said:


> Thanks very much for this information Chica!! Since the last time we lived in the South of Spain, we did not anticipate these dual language teaching schools found in the other regions. I really don't want to overwhelm my son in this transition. Good to know about the secondary school language being predominantly Valenciano. *My family have Irish passports so the Visa thing was never a problem before.*
> Thanks again!
> Gelsomina



that makes a difference, of course - the 'originally from the USA' suggested that you would need visas


----------



## sansylivin

Although the different models of education do exist in theory, in reality there are only four schools that don´t have euskera as a first language in sansy. There is no option to choose the model within a school for your child. The schools are :

The English school (in Gros)
St. Patricks (in Aiete)
San Alberto Magno (german in aiete)
Mary Ward (german in aiete)

They are all concertadas and cost about E300 per month- there are no private or international schools (nearest is american school in Bilbao). Even in these schools it is compulsory to learn euskera.


----------



## GelsominaChioino

*RE Schools in San Sebastian*

I really really appreciate your help!! This is most valuable information as we decide if we can make a go financially over there.
Many thanks!
Gelsomina


----------



## 213979

sansylivin said:


> Although the different models of education do exist in theory, in reality there are only four schools that don´t have euskera as a first language in sansy. *There is no option to choose the model within a school for your child.* The schools are :
> 
> The English school (in Gros)
> St. Patricks (in Aiete)
> San Alberto Magno (german in aiete)
> Mary Ward (german in aiete)
> 
> They are all concertadas and cost about E300 per month- there are no private or international schools (nearest is american school in Bilbao). Even in these schools it is compulsory to learn euskera.


How is that even legal in public schools in Euskadi?


----------



## 213979

GelsominaChioino said:


> I really really appreciate your help!! This is most valuable information as we decide if we can make a go financially over there.
> Many thanks!
> Gelsomina


Are you "hell bent" on going to San Seb? There are so, so many gorgeous locations along the northern coast that are cheaper and aren't going to pose an issue in terms of language education. Don't rule out coastal Cantabria or Asturias. 

San Sebastian is wicked expensive. There are so many gorgeous places along the northern coast that are equally - or more - beautiful that will do much less damage to one's pocket.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's some more information that others may be able to add to.
> There are various models of schools depending on the language that is used, model A, B and D (I don't know what happened to model C but I never see any reference to it!)
> A = Education in Spanish
> B = Basque and Spanish
> D = Basque
> Parents are supposed to be able to choose which methos they prefer, but of course this depends on the offer, and there are more Ds than B's and more Bs than As, at least according to what I've seen. English may also be available at these schools as an "additional language"


Some Basque friends are staying with us for Easter so I decided to take advantage and ask a little more about the education system. First thing, why is n't there a model C? Well, the letter C doesn't exist in the Basque language Euskera, so that's that mystery solved!
Next, differences between A,B and D. A is all Spanish except the subject of Euskera. B is EVERYTHING IN EUSKERA except Maths, and D is everything in Euskera. Both children in this family had difficulties with Euskera. The parents are Basque, but non Euskera speakers. The oldest child refused the opportunity to change to an A school, was miserable and failed. I'm not sure that he passes his leaving exams, but if he did it was only after a few repeats.
The youngest child was changed to an A school and is doing better. Apparently the A schools are looked down on by many students as being a soft option...
And yes, A schools are quite thin on the ground


----------



## nfree7

AASHLOVE said:


> Greetings,
> Our names are Alyssa & Spencer we have a 5 Year old son named Ayden. Through this forum we are hoping to gain priceless information and advice about moving to San Sebastian, Spain. We recently moved home to California after living and exploring Asia for 2 years and we now looking to begin our next adventure! My husband is enrolling for a Masters Program at Deusto Univ. in San Sebastian, Spain. As you can imagine this is a big decision for a young family and I hope that some of you can give us some insight about what life is like in San Sebastian, Spain. I am fluent spanish speaker and my husband and son both know survival spanish haha. If there are any expats out there with families please share your story with me! I'd love to hear it!
> 
> Gracias & Be Well Expat Family lane:


Do you still use this site? I would love to ask you questions about your experience in San Sebastian if you don't mind. I've also considered doing a Masters degree program out there.


----------

